# GreatCut has suddenly stopped working (with GCC Expert 24)



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

So I've been cutting things all day with my cutter and it's been working great like usual. Then all of a sudden I output a job and the cutter doesn't respond. The Plot Manager didn't pop up like usual either. 

So I try again.. nothing.. restart the plotter.. nothing.. restart great cut... nothing.. restart the computer, plotter, and great cut, still nothing. Delete the GCC Expert device from GreatCut and reinstall.. nothing.

WTF. WHY DID IT STOP WORKING?? 

I am so confused and annoyed. Does anyone know how to get it up and running? I'm pretty sure the cutter is fine, my computer is just not sending the info to it anymore (Like I said, the Plot Manager doesn't pop up like usual when I output..) I'm very NEW to cutters (this is my first one and I've only had it a few months) so please don't expect me to fully understand anything too technical 

I would REALLLY appreciate any and all help.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

Look in your printers and devices and see if your cutter is "offline" are you using a plug-in (either Corel or Adobe) for Great Cut?


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

dazzabling said:


> Look in your printers and devices and see if your cutter is "offline" are you using a plug-in (either Corel or Adobe) for Great Cut?


It's under "unspecified" as "USB Printing Support" and under properties it just says "This device is working properly."

No. I have illustrator, but I just open up GreatCut and import my files into that program to cut.


----------



## AiryBri (Oct 2, 2011)

I fixed it!! (Thank God)

In case anyone else ever has a problem like this I went into Programs and Reinstalled GreatCut (it might say "Repair" but that's the same thing.) 

It reinstalled GreatCut and after restarting my computer plot manager was back and it was working again.


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

AiryBri said:


> It's under "unspecified" as "USB Printing Support" and under properties it just says "This device is working properly."
> 
> No. I have illustrator, but I just open up GreatCut and import my files into that program to cut.


Sometimes it may go "offline" in your Printers and Faxes not in your device manager. 




AiryBri said:


> I fixed it!! (Thank God)
> 
> In case anyone else ever has a problem like this I went into Programs and Reinstalled GreatCut (it might say "Repair" but that's the same thing.)
> 
> It reinstalled GreatCut and after restarting my computer plot manager was back and it was working again.


Thanks for letting us know, this is great information.. I bet more than likely this will happen to me tomorrow.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Same thing happened to me today 

I tried the repair on Great Cut as previously posted without success. I run Windows 7 and I think that the software lost the settings GCC helped me set up for the drivers, etc. Have an email in to them for help, but any advice would be appreciated! 

I know the hardware works because I was able to cut something using a different program. I really need Great Cut to work though, so need to focus on that issue.


----------



## bigskycreative (Jan 2, 2012)

Update: I talked to GCC and they figured out that somehow my system switched back to the drivers for a 32-bit computer and mine is 64-bit. They logged on my PC and reset a couple of things and I'm back on track! Thought I should let members know this can happen; apparently either through the occasional update that causes issues or by accidentally bumping the wrong buttons on the cutter itself.


----------

